# 2021 Spring turkey season



## fireline

I just read that 2021 spring turkey season starts in the south zone on Saturday April 24th and north zone starts Saturday May 1st


----------



## Carpn

Yeah . They announced the change awhile ago . Not sure how I feel about a Saturday opener but understand it'll give more people opportunity to go . Which for turkey hunting isn't necessarily a good thing . 

I had heard a rumor of them dropping the limit to 1 bird again in 2022 due to decreased Hunter success because of lower bird numbers . Guess we'll see if that happens . 

I know this spring 2020 I saw and heard alot fewer birds and had to hunt pretty hard to kill my 2 longboards .


----------



## Harvest Time

I’ve not been a fan of the Ohio spring turkey season since they pushed back the season and made the NE zone season later. Hunting last Memorial Day hasn’t seemed to stick with me, that’s boating season. I miss the days when the season was from mid April to Mid May. I know they did this in the NE zone with the expectation of greater hunter success rates as the weather warm in the NE and kick started the breading season. I’m not sure that pushing the season back has had any impact on hunter success rates though. Any thoughts or opinions on this?


----------



## InlandKid

I too miss the north zone mid April start. Seems like I always seen more birds in April then I am with the later start.


----------



## M.Magis

I'm in the South zone, but I've said for 20+ years that I'd rather only get one bird per year and move the season back to where it was in the early/mid 90s. It used to be that most of the season was enjoyable. Now we're lucky to have a week and a half of decent activity. After that it sucks except for those willing to sit in a blind and wait for one. I'll do it if I have to, but that's not turkey hunting.


----------



## wasserwolf

I'm not a fan of the Saturday opener change at all myself.


----------



## CalebBone

I turkey hunted 7 days this past spring, all public land, South zone ; 6 of the 7 days involved birds within shooting range ; 3 harvests (1 by a youth, 2 by myself). I am telling myself that this year was an anomaly ; but I do know it's the first year I've worked so hard to scout pre-season and actually put in the hard work of lots of miles walked to get myself into the birds.

1st bird in range was opening youth day, 4/18
6th bird in range was closing day, 5/16

Hunted the same spot in 2019 and got skunked with only 1 day of good gobbling. I think mother nature will always keep us on our toes ; there's something exciting about the unknown, stepping into the woods without the certainty of a bird roosted in a specific tree. 

I personally am extremely grateful for the added 2 weekend days to the season ; especially since my youth hunting buddy turns 18 in February and I can't take him out for youth season next year  at least this year we can both be behind the gun together on opening day! Come on spring!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Good luck to all the “youth” hunters tomorrow and Sunday!


----------



## fireline

This year will be the greenest opening day I can remember, I like a little foulage on the trees and greenbriers so you can move and not be seen 200 yards away


----------



## joekacz

Good SKILL,and a little luck, to all of you turkey hunter's today and for the rest of the season and STAY SAFE.PURR PURR CLUCK CLUCK GOBBLE GOBBLE.... BOOM!!


----------



## fastwater

Saw four different gobblers strutting in open fields yesterday. Two solo...and two bidding for the attention of a single hen they were with.
Good luck...and stay safe to all that are out.


----------



## Carpn

Killed a bird at 945 this morning . Was on a pair of birds from flydown till 830. They moved off and we didn't wanna pressure them . So we backed off .

Started bouncing property and got a hen to answer at 930 . Moved in and setup . She was yapping away working her way in when this guy gobbled off to the side . I had to get twisted like a pretzel to shoot but managed to kill him at 25 yds .
When I shot some birds my buddy was watching gobbled and they started towards us . I kept calling and they worked into range . Ended up being jakes . 
We had several chances at Jakes this morning . Good to see them . I think next season should have alot of willing 2 yr olds . 

Gotta thank my buddy for letting me tag along . I don't have much in my spots this yr . Luckily he has birds for us to chase .


----------



## fastwater

Excellent bird Carpn...kudos to ya.


----------



## joekacz

Great Tom Carpn!! Nice to hear your report of jakes.


----------



## joekacz

Well Carpn looks like you’re the only one to report today so it looks like you win the prize don’t ask me what it is but you won good going. It looks like rain down south tomorrow so it’s time to setup the blind on the edge of a field with some decoys and plenty of coffee and snacks and wait ‘em out. Oh I was sorta BS ing about the prize. LOL


----------



## Muddy

It was slow for us this morning. I bought my son another tag and we headed out to our deer camp yesterday afternoon. We tried to roost a bird last night and didn’t hear a thing. We didn’t hear or see anything this morning. We got to hang out with my friends at camp though, cooked some food, drank a few beers, laughed a lot, enjoyed time in the woods, educated Junior on camp behavior( don’t tell mommy) and had a blast.


----------



## Carpn

Watched a longbeard , a jake , and 3 hens leave a field by my house at 8 pm . Landowner said they'd been out here all day . Is Roosted Roasted ?

Can't decide if I should pursue this bird ? I've never killed a bird on this property and it's 2 miles from my house .

Or go hunt with my buddy and try and double on the birds we hunted off the roost this morning and save this bird for my son later ?
I gotta get up at 4 am to get to my buddies . But I enjoy hunting with him . And a double is twice the fun. Alot more things can go wrong with that hunt tho . .

Good problem to have

TC pic from today of the bird I watched go to roost .


----------



## miked913

5 of us hunted in Noble co this am and we all heard birds on the roost and then not another gobble after fly down. I heard 2 shots 1 of which was my nephew. But really surprising for as calm and quiet as it was this am.
















reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## DL07

Got it done about 9:00 am this morning. I never heard a gobble till 8:15, he only gobbled 5 times. At about 9 he came sneaking in off the ridge top.


----------



## Southernsaug

Filled 1st tag this morning after shooting a tree yesterday
Double beard 11 1/8 & 4.5 - 17 lb --1" spurs


----------



## Muddy

So what’s the report from the misadventures of Bobk and EZ? Any luck with the .410?


----------



## Carpn

Nothing here . Hunted with my buddy to attempt a double . Birds were there but 45 yds was the closest they got abd it wasn't a good shot to take . Of course the Jakes came into 30 yds . 

They got away from us onto neighbor property and we waited to see if they'd work back like they normally do . At 9 we bounced out of there . 

Checked a couple spots . Found a bird gobbling hard and moved in . Set up once to try to get a gauge on his movement . He was gobbling every 30 seconds but not coming towards us . We moved in a little closer and he never gobbled again . I know we didn't bump him but obviously we did something to bugger him . Either spooked some deer thru him or other turkey . 

We sat there and hour to see if he would fire up but no luck . 

Landowner said that other bird I Roosted let night was out there this morning . 

I went in at 1230 and reposition that camera and used my pruners to trim out a tree to sit on that field edge .


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Nothing here . Hunted with my buddy to attempt a double . Birds were there but 45 yds was the closest they got abd it wasn't a good shot to take . Of course the Jakes came into 30 yds .
> 
> They got away from us onto neighbor property and we waited to see if they'd work back like they normally do . At 9 we bounced out of there .
> 
> Checked a couple spots . Found a bird gobbling hard and moved in . Set up once to try to get a gauge on his movement . He was gobbling every 30 seconds but not coming towards us . We moved in a little closer and he never gobbled again . I know we didn't bump him but obviously we did something to bugger him . Either spooked some deer thru him or other turkey .
> 
> We sat there and hour to see if he would fire up but no luck .
> 
> Landowner said that other bird I Roosted let night was out there this morning .
> 
> I went in at 1230 and reposition that camera and used my pruners to trim out a tree to sit on that field edge .


Minus the kill,sounds like you had a pretty busy day with the gobblers. To me that’s a good day.


----------



## Carpn

Yep . Great day to be out . Had the safety off a couple times and heard lots of gobbling. Got to watch em strut . All the fun and none of the mess .

Gonna try to roost the solo bird I saw last night . If I can roost him I'll take some time off in the morning to hunt .


----------



## fireline

Hunted Saturday had gobbling from daybreak till 7.30, never heard a bird after that. 
went back out today and started off a little closer to Saturdays gobbling, heard 3 birds 200-250 yards out gobble for 5 minutes first thing and go silent for 1/2 hour, I called a few times and 1 bird gobbled back, called 2 more times and he sounded closer, I put the call down and waited, took him 1/2 hour and 25-30 gobbles to get down to me, I saw him a few times at 75 yards strutting, finally he came over a little ridge about 40 yards out, he was





















heading right for the decoys, at 35 yards I pulled the trigger, 11 inch beard 1” Spurs.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> So what’s the report from the misadventures of Bobk and EZ? Any luck with the .410?


No luck. Could have shot a jake yesterday. Today we had 3 long beards come in. At about 35 yards away they took a hard left into the bottom and that was the end of the hunt. Good 2 days in the woods but just couldn’t make it happen.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Birds are scarce up in the NW corner..took the grandkid Sat-Sun..sun we had 2 hens come right up to us, the 1 had a beard on her, grandson said can you shot it, then he said she wont be able to lay any more eggs!! Lets let her go..Damn that boys paying attention, Awful proud of him..only 10..gotta love a hunting day like that! We found some mushrooms and ramps on way out..perfect day!!


----------



## joekacz

Deadeyedeek said:


> Birds are scarce up in the NW corner..took the grandkid Sat-Sun..sun we had 2 hens come right up to us, the 1 had a beard on her, grandson said can you shot it, then he said she wont be able to lay any more eggs!! Lets let her go..Damn that boys paying attention, Awful proud of him..only 10..gotta love a hunting day like that! We found some mushrooms and ramps on way out..perfect day!!


It’s all about the hunt and not the kill, you taught him well “gramps “.Congratulation on a successful hunt.


----------



## fireline

Cooked my turkey yesterday, cut the breast up on 3/4” chunks added 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup and 2 cans of cream of broccoli soup and 1/2 stick of butter, put in the crockpot on low for 12 hours and put over noodles, made a good easy meal.


----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> Cooked my turkey yesterday, cut the breast up on 3/4” chunks added 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup and 2 cans of cream of broccoli soup and 1/2 stick of butter, put in the crockpot on low for 12 hours and put over noodles, made a good easy meal.
> View attachment 469183
> View attachment 469184


Man that looks delicious,it’s a good thing that you got low fat and low cholesterol turkey in the recipe. LOL Gonna have to give that one a try.


----------



## fireline

Just had left overs for lunch, I think it was better today than yesterday.


----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> Just had left overs for lunch, I think it was better today than yesterday.


Do you have another tag?


----------



## Carpn

Saturday I cooked one of the breast pieces from my son's bird . 
I marinated the breast piece for two days in a mesquite marinade . I added some liquid smoke as well. 
I wrapped the breast in aluminum foil and tightly and cooked it in the instapot for 45 minutes. 

After letting it rest in the pot for 30 minutes I shredded it up and mixed some sweet baby ray's bbq sauce . 

I made some cole slaw and served it with mini slider buns and street tacos . I like it on street tacos topped with a sweet and spicy slaw .


----------



## fireline

joekacz said:


> Do you have another tag?


I have invited a few buddies to go, so I probably won't get another tag this year.


----------



## Carpn

Watched a longbeard leave a field at 720 tonight . There were also 7 jakes , a bearded hen and a normal hen . 

I'm off work tomorrow and was gonna hunt with my buddy but probably should take the opportunity to hunt this bird while I know he's in there . Plus given as wet as it is I'd expect them to return to this field . It was corn but the farmer chopped the stalks and fodder up Tues in preparation to plant beans shortly .


----------



## Carpn

Dead bird . Killed him at 830. Pics and story later .


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Dead bird . Killed him at 830. Pics and story later .


Sounds like your plan worked congratulations.


----------



## Carpn

Well ,as I mentioned before I watched these birds leave the field at 720 yesterday . So it was safe to assume they would roost reasonably close .

I slipped in and set up at about 530 40 yds from the back of the field and awaited daybreak . I was in the east treeline which was at one time wooded pasture with beautiful mature oaks with a open understory . I put a couple decoys out in the field also . I wasn't exactly sure how this was going to go down and if the birds made it to the field the decoys would help . I was hoping they'd be Roosted in the oak woods to my east and I'd be able to kill him before he even made the field .
I sat till 620 without hearing a gobble so I picked up my skate and made some yelps followed by some load clucks to cut thru the wind and heard a weak gobble on the neighboring property to my south .Three steps from The back of this field the hill falls off steeply 150 ft into the valley .

I sat till about 8 and had called a couple times without a response . I was worried the birds couldn't hear me , nor I them if they were in that valley due to the steep break . So I crept up to the lip and called loudly into the valley with a old aluminum slate I have . It isn't my favorite call but it is loud and you can feel it in your eardrums when you call. After some loud yelps and clucks with no response I crept back to my tree and sat down again to wait . After a few minutes I thought I may have heard a gobble in the valley but wasn't very sure . I waited a minute and yelped again .

A couple minutes later a stampede of birds exited the back of the field in a race for my decoys . I was hidden well and had sat where I had a little cover between me and the field edge . And I was also sitting below a slight roll so all that stuck up was my shoulders and head .
It was a big mess of birds and I frantically searched for the longbeard amoungst the Jakes . I caught a glimpse of him before he was swallowed up by the sea of jakes again .

I kept getting glimpses of him and the birds started to lose some of their excitement now that the hen was flipped on its side and my jake decoy was askew . I found the longbeard again thru the grass and didn't take my eyes off him . He finally separated himselfenough and I bore down on the sights and shot .

Turkeys exploded everywhere and I raised up on my knees to see one flopping by the decoys .

I stood up and started hoping to catch a glimpse of a full fan or his longbeard which I finally did to my relief .

I have had some chaotic hunt but picking a lone longbeard out of a ball of 8 or 9 make birds isn't something I wanna do again anytime soon .


----------



## joekacz

I felt the excitement of the hunt in your description of everything developing,loved it. Congratulations again on a great hunt.


----------



## fireline

Nice bird congratulations


----------



## Carpn

Just bought my son another tag . Going to take him in the morning . Checked a camera this evening and there's been a longbeard out in the sane field he killed his first bird of the yr in. 
He's been there every morning since Weds . Asking as he didn't wander somewhere and get himself shot after he left this morning I feel like kai has good odds tomorrow.


----------



## Kenlow1

Way to go Jake! That’s a bunch of jakes to all come in at one time.


----------



## Carpn

Good luck today ken. We are all setup and waiting for daylight now . Got in a little extra early so I could pop up the double bull in the field .

Hopefully he is still alive and didn't get killed later in the morning yesterday . Guess we'll find out in about 45-60 minutes

Edited follow up - No gobbles near us . Had two hens ,one bearded come by us . Left nearly . Ebt to another property. Got one to gobble to is at 930. He gobbled plenty but stayed on neighbors property . Couldn't pull him and he got bored and left . 

Nothing dead but played the game. Kai had fun .


----------



## miked913

Get him!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Carpn

Well , not looking good . Not a gobble to be heard . Guessing the neighbors killed him yesterday later in the morning . Gonna stay for a bit just in case he's just being silent .


----------



## bobk

Didn’t have it in me to hunt this morning. Got a buddy in the back of the property and the birds in the front.


----------



## CalebBone

Took a bird on Friday 4/30 on public land in Southern OH. Really windy on the ridge top, like 15-20mph winds. Didn’t feel my diaphragm was loud enough. Switched to my pot call and got a response on the first sequence. Only one gobble. So I set up. Within 10 minutes I heard a bird fly down ... then start yelping at me. Back go the diaphragm and I fussed back for a few and then 3 gobbles went off ... 3 toms followed this hen right to my lap. She hopped up on a log 15 yards in front of me while her boyfriends started slipping to my left around her. The moment the toms went behind a huge tree I turned and the first one to poke its head out met my 870. Bird down by 640a.

Ive hunted 4 days this year. 6 toms within range, two groups of 3-4 jakes, and a hen. I took a Jake in WV on 4/19 and then this Tom on 4/30 here in OH.
That’ll do it for 2021.


----------



## Southernsaug

I killed no 2 last Friday and then pulled out for Ky. Ky sucked as for three day never heard even one gobble. We did see three gobblers and let a jake walk off. Will hit Ky again this week a couple days. Here is my 2nd Ohio gobbler: 









21.25 lbs
10 1/4" beard
7/8 & 1" spurs


----------



## joekacz

Now that’s a PAINT BRUSH beard! Congrats!


----------



## fireline

Nice bird, good luck in Ky


----------



## joekacz

Well looks like opening week excitement and anticipation is over for the year and the posts are dwindling off. Truth be known is that this is when it can start being real good. Less hunters and less hens. More times than not if you can locate a talking gobbler you stand a pretty good chance of having some fun with no interruptions. But understandable there’s a lot starting to happen with fishing,mushrooms and delayed projects not to mention work. I was fortunate to get time off easily,had a great boss. This allowed me to trust the weather predictions and off to the southeast counties for some fun and some afternoon of catch and release strip pit ‘gills. Good luck to all of you still out there and remember you don’t need to harvest a bird to have a good hunt. Stay safe.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

In the NE the season has only been open 6 days now.

Having helped two kids fill their tags its time for me to sit alone, though i wont enjoy it as much as i have the past couple of days


----------



## joekacz

FOWL BRAWL said:


> In the NE the season has only been open 6 days now.
> 
> Having helped two kids fill their tags its time for me to sit alone, though i wont enjoy it as much as i have the past couple of days


I’m jealous! Nothing better than calling for kids and my apologies for forgetting the northeast season just that even though I live here I always enjoyed the large areas down south. Good luck with the rest of the season. Stay safe.


----------



## Carpn

Got a permit given to me for a controlled youth hunt Sunday /Monday . May take my son out of School Monday and take a vacation day from work so we can hunt Monday as well if needed . 
Due to my current work situation I can't listen at all before work to scout so I have been using alot of trail cameras . Some on normal travel routes and some in time lapse watching fields .
I pulled several camera cards last evening . The bird we tried fir Sunday has been mia so my gut feeling that he got killed by the neighbors S of that property on Saturday is probably true . 

I pulled some cards on another property that occasionally has turkey . But there hasn't been any there at all this spring . It does appear that there is at least one buck there showing potential . But that's another season to worry about later . 
I mentioned to my wife last night if I can't find a bird for us to chase Sat we may shift our mothers day festivities to Saturday so Kai and I can make the best of our controlled hunt permit on Sunday .


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Got a permit given to me for a controlled youth hunt Sunday /Monday . May take my son out of School Monday and take a vacation day from work so we can hunt Monday as well if needed .
> Due to my current work situation I can't listen at all before work to scout so I have been using alot of trail cameras . Some on normal travel routes and some in time lapse watching fields .
> I pulled several camera cards last evening . The bird we tried fir Sunday has been mia so my gut feeling that he got killed by the neighbors S of that property on Saturday is probably true .
> 
> I pulled some cards on another property that occasionally has turkey . But there hasn't been any there at all this spring . It does appear that there is at least one buck there showing potential . But that's another season to worry about later .
> I mentioned to my wife last night if I can't find a bird for us to chase Sat we may shift our mothers day festivities to Saturday so Kai and I can make the best of our controlled hunt permit on Sunday .


You know that moms have a big soft spot for their kids. Hope everything works out for the best.Stay safe.


----------



## Carpn

Yeah , it wouldn't be the first time he got his mom a longbeard for mother's day .


----------



## turkeyt

Rotisserie Turkey ! with a recurve.


----------



## Carpn

Made Turkey and portabella mushroom gravy and put it over mashed potatoes fur dinner tonight . My wife and son both really liked it . 

I used the legs and thighs off the bird I killed last Fri . I hear of alot of people who don't make use of the legs and thighs but there are ways to use them . I figure if I kill them I need to use them all .


----------



## Muddy

Looks good. I slow cook the whole legs and thighs with cream of mushroom soup wrapped in foil. Two hours at 325 degrees and the meat falls off of the bones and cartilage. The legs and thighs are really good when you cook them correctly.


----------



## miked913

My aunt does the legs and thighs in a pressure cooker then makes a gravy and serves over biscuits, it is in my top 3 greatest wild game meals!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Carpn

I cooked these in a slow cooker all day in chicken broth , onion , and fresh garlic . Wanted to try my insta pot but the legs wouldn't fit . 

Took Kai out this morning in this crappy weather and we Sat until 945 . He could have shot one lone Jake which slipped by on his way to join 4 other Jakes that came out into the field about 80 yds from us. 

Didn't hear any gobbling or see any other birds . 

I took tomorrow off work and am gonna call him off school . Trying to take advantage of this controlled hunt permit .


----------



## Kenlow1

Jake- Kai’s teacher Miss MacGillicuddy is gonna be getting wise to Kai being called off sick every Turkey season and opening day of Ohio Gun season! Hate to see you in hot water and him getting suspended. Haha. FYI Miss MacGillicuddy was the teacher in the show “The Little Rascals”. Hope you have better luck as well as weather tomorrow!


----------



## capt.scott

Carpn said:


> Made Turkey and portabella mushroom gravy and put it over mashed potatoes fur dinner tonight . My wife and son both really liked it .
> 
> I used the legs and thighs off the bird I killed last Fri . I hear of alot of people who don't make use of the legs and thighs but there are ways to use them . I figure if I kill them I need to use them all .
> View attachment 469633


Put the legs in a pressure cooker. Pull meat off bones and tendons. Use broth from pressure cooker make gravy add meat pulled of bone to the gravy. Serve over mashed potatoes. All my legs will done this way going forward. Would recommend using four legs if you got them.


----------



## Carpn

Update . Kai just walked out of his room and said he might shoot a Jake tomorrow. 

I asked him why he didn't shoot one today then we wouldn't of sat in the rain . And he could of went to school tomorrow ? 

He just shrugged and went in the bathroom .....

Well played son. Well played . Lol


----------



## Carpn

The Jakes showed . And he decided to pass em .


----------



## joekacz

Dad you've created a turkey hunter at such a young age,my compliment's to the teacher and wishes of year's of good and safe hunt's together.


----------



## joekacz

Well Carpn there’s a lot of us fellow turkey hunters waiting for a blow by blow report from the hunt with Kai??


----------



## Carpn

Wish I had an exciting story but it was pretty underwhelming. 
Neither Sunday or Monday did we hear any gobbling .
Sunday was miserable for us and the creatures . Had that one Jake walk by to join his friends . 

Monday we set up where the bigger group of Jakes entered the field . I was hoping maybe a longbeard would join them in their roost ? 

No gobbling heard . Had a hen come out at 625 ish . She fed by us and went over the hill. I called about 640 and got a hen to respond . Shortly after I saw red heads coming and watched 5 jakes and another hen come out . They mobbed the decoy and took turns mounting it while aggressively purring. Kai just watched em and giggled at all the commotion. Said he was going to wait on a longbeard . 

We packed up there at 945 . All we'd seen in two days were those jakes . And with no gobbles heard I didn't feel like there were any longbeards using that area . We could see a good area and given the thickness of the woods and as wet as it was we should of seen em in that field if they were around. 
So we moved around to check so e other areas till about 1 without finding anything . 

I told him it may be our last hunt of our year and he seemed startled by that and asked when the season ended . I told him we had two more weekends and he said he wanted to go this weekend again . 

So maybe we'll hit up a spot where we heard and bird a week ago . 
Couldn't access that area yesterday due to high water .


----------



## joekacz

You guys had a great hunt especially with the weather you were dealing with. Dad you got a turkey hunter for a partner and he’s counting on you,that’s priceless to me. My turkey hunting partner is turning 40 this year and you can bet that I miss those days of “dad are we going turkey hunting ?” They went by fast,real fast.


----------



## Carpn

Taking kai again tomorrow . We'll see how it goes . Don't have high expectations but gonna try . Found a couple birds this week but got turned down asking permission . So we'll just be trying a newer area to see what happens . 
Checked several cameras yesterday band there was nothing in them . Seems like even the hens are sitting on nests incubating now . .


----------



## Redheads

Carpn said:


> Taking kai again tomorrow . We'll see how it goes . Don't have high expectations but gonna try . Found a couple birds this week but got turned down asking permission . So we'll just be trying a newer area to see what happens .
> Checked several cameras yesterday band there was nothing in them . Seems like even the hens are sitting on nests incubating now . .


I agree with the hens sitting tight. The last two mornings the jakes seem to want to be heard and heard early,the longbeards not so much. If a man was to go out late morning or even late afternoon i think it could be interesting. 
This morning was quiet for me so i left early and glad i did. Got home and hooked up the boat and caught some nice fish off the gold coast in 29 fow, kinda torn on what to do in the morning. 
Burning the candle at both ends is something that I've done for many years but it never gets any easier...and im burnt


----------



## bobk

24 hours in a blind with a buddy and nothing killed. Been a dry spell for us. Had 2 mature toms come in yesterday but they stopped short of the decoys and just wouldn't commit.


----------



## Kenlow1

Dang Bob, all them turkeys down there and no one wants to play? It sure can be frustrating cant it?


----------



## bobk

Yes, very frustrating for sure. Kinda like when we got back to the house to eat lunch and they are in the back yard. lol


----------



## Kenlow1

Haha, now that is funny! I guess not so funny for you.


----------



## fireline

bobk said:


> 24 hours in a blind with a buddy and nothing killed. Been a dry spell for us. Had 2 mature toms come in yesterday but they stopped short of the decoys and just wouldn't commit.


Put one of your hen decoys on a short stake so her belly is on the ground and put a jake decoy right behind her, a mature gobbler won't like one of his hens being bread by a jake.


----------



## ironman172

.


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> Put one of your hen decoys on a short stake so her belly is on the ground and put a jake decoy right behind her, a mature gobbler won't like one of his hens being bread by a jake.


I use that set up at times. Yesterday was just 2 hens since earlier hunting this season the jake breeding setup freaked out 3 toms. I’ve had times when they come running into what you described. Decoys can be funny at times. Not so funny right now. Lol.


----------



## Carpn

Decoys can be great when they work . I've had my best luck using decoys when there are multiple birds together. Seems like when they outnumbered the Jake decoy I've had my best results . 
Other than that sometimes they work good ,other times not . I never really used decoys much till I started taking my son . They definitely help to draw and distract birds when hunting with kids . 
But I've also sent times when they spook birds . 

I use a Avian X half strut Jane and a Avian X hen set on her belly . Seems to work well . Using a smaller profile Jake decoy helps alot .


----------



## miked913

I'll start with not in all cases but, I typically use decoys in a field because I feel that a bird needs to see what's making those seductive calls, and I don't use them in the woods because i want that bird to come in looking, if he hangs up, I just scratch in the leaves. Even if I am using a blind in the woods I clean the whole bottom of debris except for 1 corner just so I have some nice dry leaves in there with me. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz

IMO it’s a coin toss. The first time that I used a decoy back in the 80’s the gobbler came in and strutted so long around the decoy that it almost strutted over the edge of the ridge out of range, I was mesmerized to watch that. I shot it just in time and it’s still one of my best birds and memory. But since then I’ve had Tom’s avoid decoys like the plague and had them come in like race horses. I agree with Miked913 about no decoys in the wooded areas,make them look for you but don’t blink a eyelash because they’re looking for any movement at all and have your call pinpointed already. As they say “been there done that “. Loved every minute of that.


----------



## buckeyebowman

miked913 said:


> I'll start with not in all cases but, I typically use decoys in a field because I feel that a bird needs to see what's making those seductive calls, and I don't use them in the woods because i want that bird to come in looking, if he hangs up, I just scratch in the leaves. Even if I am using a blind in the woods I clean the whole bottom of debris except for 1 corner just so I have some nice dry leaves in there with me.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I agree with this. The first year I tried turkey hunting, I bought one of those cheap box calls, the kind with the rubber band that you can hold in one hand and work with one finger. I went on a "scouting trip" to see if there might be any birds in that particular woods. Got in there and cut loose with some yelps. Waited a while, then moved and more yelps. Moved and cut loose again and a hen answered! I answered back and then shut up. Hiding behind a tree I spotted her moving through the woods looking for me. She got exactly even with me, craned here neck up looking for the other hen, and not seeing one, tucked her head down, turned around, and sneaked away! That old girl knew something was not right!


----------



## joekacz

Anybody doing the last weekend of the south zone?


----------



## miked913

I'm not, my brother in law and nephew each killed a longbeard on the property we hunt in Noble/Morgan Co. We decided that was enough. We're a host boat for a wounded warriors in action event this weekend so time well spent with great looking fishing weather coming for the heros.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> I'm not, my brother in law and nephew each killed a longbeard on the property we hunt in Noble/Morgan Co. We decided that was enough. We're a host boat for a wounded warriors in action event this weekend so time well spent with great looking fishing weather coming for the heros.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Mike from all of your posts this year you and the Mrs. have had a pretty good year with a lot of action but it sounds like you’re going to have a great time this weekend.God Bless you both and God Bless the heroes you will be taking out. Have a great time this weekend!


----------



## chadwimc

joekacz said:


> Anybody doing the last weekend of the south zone?


Thursday(morning-private property), Friday(afternoon/evening-public land), and Saturday(all day if need be-private land) in Clermont county


----------



## ironman172

Haven't went yet, never know...... if I get down there I'll get out and listen..... got the turkey gun out , a few weeks back so??


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> I'm not, my brother in law and nephew each killed a longbeard on the property we hunt in Noble/Morgan Co. We decided that was enough. We're a host boat for a wounded warriors in action event this weekend so time well spent with great looking fishing weather coming for the heros.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Well done. That's time well spent and much respected for doing so.


----------



## CalebBone

joekacz said:


> Anybody doing the last weekend of the south zone?


Would love to but don't have a 2nd tag and don't plan to buy one since I only hunt public. My young hunting buddy who I was hoping to get a bird left this morning to head out west to work on a seasonal wheat harvesting crew until the fall. Sure do love spring turkey season, already excited for next year


----------



## Carpn

Kai wants to hunt this weekend . I ran around and pulled some cameras hoping to find something good but wasn't lucky . Had a good pic of one of the bearded hens . A Jake bird has been around at one prop . And got a pretty nice buck that has potential .

I'm going to fish tomorrow and take him Sunday near the house where I killed my 2nd bird . Had a pic of a longbeard last Sat there . And the landowner said he's seeing em in the field .

With these hot temps it'll hafta happen there early . The birds won't be out in the sun when it's this warm .


----------



## joekacz

Last day in the southern zone today hopefully we will get some reports,fingers crossed.


----------



## Redheads

joekacz said:


> Last day in the southern zone today hopefully we will get some reports,fingers crossed.





joekacz said:


> Last day in the southern zone today hopefully we will get some reports,fingers crossed.


Last days have been good to me over the years with some dandy toms taken. Hopefully some will have the same luck today. North east is still going fairly strong with gobbling birds the last two mornings. Looks like a good cool down coming at the end of next week. Looking forward to some cooler mornings in the turkey woods


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> Last days have been good to me over the years with some dandy toms taken. Hopefully some will have the same luck today. North east is still going fairly strong with gobbling birds the last two mornings. Looks like a good cool down coming at the end of next week. Looking forward to some cooler mornings in the turkey woods


I always liked the end of the season as far as no hunters and the birds were more cooperative but cautious just don’t over call. Also on the very warm days I stuck with shaded creek bottoms and stayed close to the creek because you know they don’t like to cross that water but they’ll go right along it.


----------



## Carpn

Took Kai this morning at his request . . Heard some gobbling off the roost a ways down into the neighbors property . Hung out till 830 . Took a short walk calling down into the valley without any response . 
Was too hot by then for birds to be coming out into fields so we packed up and headed home .


----------



## bobk

I've been seeing a lot of hens around my place. Anyone else been seeing hens? I sure hope they didn't loose their hatch already. They just started showing up in the last week fairly steady


----------



## Kenlow1

One of the properties I hunted this year the owner was getting ready to brush-hog one of his fields and jumped a hen close to the tractor while mowing and he called me yesterday and wondered if the hen may have a nest close by? He did not want to run over the nest or mow all the brush if there was a nest with eggs. I told him that hens will usually make a nest in some heavy cover but if he could avoid mowing for 3-4 weeks he could go back and mow later. He sent me a pic today of nest with 10 eggs in it. He must have went back and looked in the area where he flushed the hen. He also called me and said he was so glad I told him to wait to mow. I told him if half the poults make it to 6-8 weeks old, their chance of survival goes up a lot since they can fly up to small bushes and trees and get off the ground of predators. His property is in Stark Co.


----------



## turkeyt

When i went to retrieve a blind that the strong winds tossed into a barbed wire fence i spooked a hen. The funny part was she wouldn’t leave and walked back and forth putting within 15 yards of me. Most hens high tail it out of there but not this gal. She was going to stand her ground. She gets my vote. Lol


----------



## joekacz

turkeyt said:


> When i went to retrieve a blind that the strong winds tossed into a barbed wire fence i spooked a hen. The funny part was she wouldn’t leave and walked back and forth putting within 15 yards of me. Most hens high tail it out of there but not this gal. She was going to stand her ground. She gets my vote. Lol


Bet you a quarter that she has either poults or incubating eggs very, very close.Wouldn’t of been surprised if she would of flew right into you to protect.


----------



## Kenlow1

Agree, either a nest close by or the poults?


----------



## fireline

a mother hen with babies will stand her ground and defend her nest


----------



## Kenlow1

Anyone hear what the final harvest numbers for the 2021 spring turkey season were, heard they were down 3,000? Tried to look in the DNR’s website but does not show.


----------



## fireline

ODNR Reports on 2021 Spring Turkey Season Almost 15,000 Turkeys Taken - Scioto Post


COLUMBUS, Ohio – Ohio’s 2021 spring wild turkey hunting season ended Sunday, May 30 with 14,541 birds taken, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. Ohio’s spring wild turkey hunting season concluded on Sunday, May 30 in the northeast zone, and Sunday...



www.sciotopost.com


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks Andy, yeah the kill was way down. I suppose some changes are in order? Hope we get a good hatch this year. We need a couple of good back to back hatches.


----------



## Snook

A little late in posting but shot this guy next to last day.


----------



## Fishon1546

Cool pic Congrats


----------



## Kenlow1

Nice bird Snook! Way to go especially on next to last day. What county? Did he come in gobbling or silent? By himself or with hen?


----------



## Snook

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice bird Snook! Way to go especially on next to last day. What county? Did he come in gobbling or silent? By himself or with hen?


Ashtabula Co. Came in hot gobbling all the way right off the roost. Another big Tom with him. He was the unlucky one.


----------



## Carpn

For hunters in the eastern us I don't know if there is anything better than a textbook turkey hunt .


----------



## bobk

The 3 amigos and a jake are still hanging around.


----------



## Carpn

You let them get much older one of them may grow a drop spur


----------



## bobk

That would be cool.


----------



## Southernsaug

Have you guys seen the ODW is asking the Wildlife council to drop our bag limit to one gobbler next spring? This will not fix anything....


----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> Have you guys seen the ODW is asking the Wildlife council to drop our bag limit to one gobbler next spring? This will not fix anything....


From what I read it's a done deal.


----------



## jmyers8

They need to fix the predation on the nest and get away from hens in the fall season. Doesnt take a rocnet scientist to figure out more Tom's dont make more turkeys. You have to give the pults a fighting chance. 

I would like to see them make **** season open year round or even put a cheap bou type on them there hides ain't worth a thing and I have **** dogs and dont even kill them. I would like to see stats on how many nest a **** can wipe out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

joekacz, They just introduced it to the wildlife council August 4th and the public comment period opens August 9th.





__





Ohio: Division of Wildlife Proposes Reduced Limit for 2022 Spring Wild Turkey Season | Outdoor Wire






www.theoutdoorwire.com










Wildlife Proposed Rule Changes and Comment Submission


Review rule change proposals concerning wildlife regulations and submit your comments.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> From what I read it's a done deal.











Ohio Wildlife Council approves hunting regulations for 2021-22 - The Beacon


The Ohio Wildlife Council approved all 2021-22 hunting regulations during its regularly scheduled meeting last Wednesday, April 7, according to the Ohio




www.thebeacon.net


----------



## Southernsaug

This is a new proposal. Read the dates in the links i gave. The comment period begins Monday 8/9/2021. This is a change from what was voted on in April. There is no hard data to support this. I think it's mainly a response to some whining from people answering the turkey survey. There is a big national debate and many states are doing this. A southern biologist done a study that he felt we were over harvesting gobblers and hurting the breeding dynamic, but I never saw anything that proved that. Our poult numbers have been fairly stable and our kill numbers have fluctuated some but not a drastic dive. We had a big boom of turkeys for years due to new stocking explosion, now the flock has stabilized to a carrying capacity which is less than the boom. This is what we have as a sustainable population, I see no need to punish OHio turkey hunters. This new regulation will not change anything other than maybe spread a few more gobblers out to some nonresident hunters coming in late season. Only about 40% of turkey hunters bag 2 birds. This would amount to reducing the average kill by one gobbler per 1,000 acres....an insignificant number when talking about managing the whole flock. In the primary turkey range there are probably 6-10 gobblers per thousand acres on average or more. How in the world is saving perhaps 1 gobbler in that area going to change anything? Someone tell me how many more poults will say 7 gobblers make over 6. This old country boy learned a long time ago as long as you got a rooster in the barn yard you'll have chicks. If you got three roosters, one will whip all the others and breed most of the hens himself. I think the same dynamic is pretty true in the woods. Now, if you don't have the hens then your in trouble, or eggs. I got one comment....kill the damn Raccoons!


----------



## bobk

Unless I’m missing something the only difference in the new proposal is it’s statewide where as the April proposal was for public land only. ??


----------



## Southernsaug

In April everyone could still take two gobblers, just restricted to one from public areas. Now, the limit will be one for everyone everywhere. That is a big difference to me. I can live with it, but I think it's a useless regulation in regards to fixing any decline.


----------



## Redheads

I don't understand how changing anything for the spring without first closing fall hunting would even be considered .


----------



## Carpn

I agree . It's kind of a knee jerk reaction that really isn't going to result in a notable change in population . 
Guess we will see what happens . I guess if we do go to one bird in spring going on put of state trips will become more common to prolong the turkey season .


----------



## Southernsaug

The comment period is now open






Wildlife Proposed Rule Changes and Comment Submission


Review rule change proposals concerning wildlife regulations and submit your comments.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## bobk

I made comments regarding the fall season and more racoon control. Did my part.


----------



## Southernsaug

bobk said:


> I made comments regarding the fall season and more racoon control. Did my part.


----------

